# Buckskin Stallion



## rayraystilwell (Jul 16, 2014)

would like a generally good tempered personality to be passed on along to any offspring, but here are a few images ofmy mare some irrelevant and just plain quirky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rayraystilwell (Jul 16, 2014)

This information will play in her breeding of 2015 or 2016 so this will not be occurring within the year. This will only help me find a stud and improve my research. Again thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So you are breeding primarily for color?:?

Why not a good quality stud REGARDLESS of color.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Need more information about your mare. Conformation pictures, i.e. standing shots would be helpful. How old is this mare? What is your price point for a stud fee? Are you planning on live cover or artificial insemination? Do you want to have the mare stable at the stallion's during breeding/foaling. Registered what? QH? Paint? Shetland? there are a lot of registries which one do you want. What is your mare's pedigree? You don't want to end up breeding her to her brother or something.


----------



## rayraystilwell (Jul 16, 2014)

I want a Registered Buckskin. As in the registered breed and when I ask for the original colored buckskin I mean the zebra stripes on the hocks and knees. Live cover. I can have her stay stay with the stallion. My mare is currently four years old but will he five or six when bred. Stud fee max is $550 but will work with $600 for a good stud. Mare isn't registered but know the parents and their breed. I am searching for a good quality stud but with color. Again lookong for a registeted buckskin in breed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what area do live in ? You need to look at some 1/4 horse studs in your area or a crop out paint 
are your mares sire and dam papered ? what are their colors ? and conformation like ?
I would start looking in your area , go look at the offspring, see what other people in the area think of the particular stallion.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You do realize that buckskin to buckskin has absolutely no guarantee of a buckskin foal?

What color are/were her parents?

Are you looking for a buckskin horse or a dun horse? All the traits you are describing are for dun horses... (zebra stripes etc)

I think you need to do some more research on what you actually want. You know some things which is good but don't seem to know some of the more important things. I would definitely be more decisive on personality, conformation, etc. You can afford to be!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Your best bet is to buy a Buckskin foal on the ground, Even if you breed your buckskin mare to a buckskin stud, you might not even get buckskin foal, there's a range of different colors you could end up with. If you wouldn't be happy with anything other then buckskin then don't breed.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Not to mention, there is no buckskin breed. It is strictly a color registry. They accept any breed as long as they meet color requirements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with others. If you're breeding for color, don't breed. 

Look for a nicely bred, athletic built foal in the ground with parents that prove the babies lineage! The only 100% guarantee for a true buckskin. 

NOTE: I bred my sorrel mare to a homozygous black and white stallion. I read the paperwork. You know what I got? A bay and white foal! I don't care about the color, but it's an example!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kassierae said:


> Not to mention, there is no buckskin breed. It is strictly a color registry. They accept any breed as long as they meet color requirements.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. It's cool to have a piece of paper but it's one step up from "best in show" at the local pet fair.

I had a buckskin mare. I didn't need a piece of paper to tell me she was a buckskin mare.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The OP didn't ask for advice on whether or not he should breed or why he should specifically want a buckskin or what the results might or might not be - he simply asked if anyone knew of a registered (presumably with some breed registry) stallion of that colour.


----------



## rayraystilwell (Jul 16, 2014)

jaydee said:


> The OP didn't ask for advice on whether or not he should breed or why he should specifically want a buckskin or what the results might or might not be - he simply asked if anyone knew of a registered (presumably with some breed registry) stallion of that colour.


 thank you. That is all o wanted. The confirmation of my mare is irrelevant to the knowledge of a buckskin stud there for explaining my lack of replies to anyone's post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

rayraystilwell said:


> The confirmation of my mare is irrelevant.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


....*scratches head*........ :-|


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Buckskin And Dun Are Not The Same Thing | The Equinest

Just throwing this out there. Buckskin are bay horses with one cream gene, dun horses are bay horses with a dun gene, you can have a bay horse with both one cream + dun that's called a "dunskin" or "buckskin dun"


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Let me be bluntly obvious. IMHO the op shouldn't breed her mare. 
I don't like to sound rude but it seems like she doesn't have enough Knowledge on genes and conformation or the risks of breeding horses. Also seems they are unwilling to take advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

MOST casual horse owners ought not breed their horses, as we all well know. Most don't have the knowledge of blending genetics (which OP has shown) or the experience to train a young horse, or the finances to support and train multiple horses. Heck, even a lot of the professional breeders need sound spankings regarding what they are breeding. As the OPs horse is relatively young, I can't see that she's had a lot of time to prove herself athletically, and without stunning confOrmation, she hasn't "earned" the right to reproduce. 

I am also wondering why the OP is so determined to have a registered stud, since the OP's mare is herself a grade mare. If one is registering to a color registry, it hardly matters if the stud is registered or not, or am I mistaken in that regard?

Sadly, since no one's opinions are going to change the OPs mind as to whether or not he/she should join the ranks of backyard breeders, the only thing I can add to the conversation is that color ought to be the last consideration in breeding. Pick a stud that excels where your mare falls short, and hope that the foal gets the best of both parents. I can't help but remember a Craigslist ad (think it was Craigslist) I once read in which the owner of a two or three-year-old was selling the colt because it came out the wrong color and she was so disappointed that she just didn't work with it. So the colt was left to its own devices and was barely halter-broke at the time of advertising. A throw-away, bred only for color. 

And a lot of these people are the ones that protest the slaughter industry.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The reason I brought up color was because the OP didn't seem to realize that there is only a *chance* at a buckskin foal and also the OP is saying one color and describing another which leads to the - which color do you actually want? Which has not been answered.

The conformation of the mare is _extremely_ relevant so experienced people can post some ideas for complimentary studs, isn't that easier than having people just posting any horse of that color left and right?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No yogiwick because the OP doesn't care about the confo just the color.... To us yes it would be easire but for someone who is looking for specific color they don't tend to care about much else. And being that the mare is so young/stud fee so low I wouldn't hesitate to assume he/she doens't care about much more then color. 

But goodluck for your mare/foals sake I hope you do a TON of research before you pick a stud and breed. There is much more to it then a pretty color


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

After discussion it has been decided to leave this thread permamnently closed


----------

